# Using Hotmail in Microsoft Outlook 2003



## redjen (Aug 21, 2007)

I've recently been having problems sending emails from Hotmail in Outlook. It always used to work fine, but then a few days ago I suddenly got the following message whenever I tried to send:
Task 'Hotmail - Sending' reported error (0x800CCC33) : 'Access to the account was denied. Verify that your username and password are correct.The server responded 'Forbidden'. '

I can receive emails from hotmail fine. I've tried removing and re-adding my hotmail account, and I've made sure that my password is saved. If I open up Outlook Express, which I also have but don't use, the problem is the same.

Does anyone have any ideas? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this a paid premium account or a free account ? I heard Hotmail is cutting out the free POP/HTTP access for accounts using Outlook. 

Try configuring your account in Outlook Express if you are still using Win Xp. See if that works. If it doesn't you may wanna check if you still have the option to access your email using Outlook.

Another suggestion. Reset your password using webmail and try using the new password instead and also check for Typos in the new account settings.


----------



## redjen (Aug 21, 2007)

It's a paid account, so it should be ok. It works fine for receiving the emails, just not sending them. I tried resetting my password like you suggested but the problem is still there. Do you know of anywhere else I might try contacting to solve the problem?


----------



## drumguy1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Krash said:


> Is this a paid premium account or a free account ? I heard Hotmail is cutting out the free POP/HTTP access for accounts using Outlook.
> 
> Try configuring your account in Outlook Express if you are still using Win Xp. See if that works. If it doesn't you may wanna check if you still have the option to access your email using Outlook.
> 
> Another suggestion. Reset your password using webmail and try using the new password instead and also check for Typos in the new account settings.


I have had several free hotmail/msn accounts for years and use Outlook all the time to retrieve and send. No problems. I might suggest removing your account from Outlook and re-establishing it. Something may have gotten corrupted. Don't delete any email; just remove the account by going to Tools, E-Mail Accounts, and then click the "view or change existing email accounts." Click on the account in the Email Accounts window, and click Remove. Then, go back and add the account back in.

BTW, rumor has it that Microsoft changed its policy a couple of years ago on using Outlook and Outlook Express to access email... specifically, they were going to deny you the ability to use either of the apps for accessing/sending email from those accounts. I find that rumor rather curious (dubious) because that "policy" has not affected me in either my msn.com or hotmail.com accounts... all of which are free. Frankly, unless I see hard evidence to the contrary, I would think this isn't really true. Anybody know for sure and can link to a page on this?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

1. Start your Internet browser, and then visit http://www.hotmail.com . 
2. Sign in by using your Hotmail e-mail address and password. 
3. In the Characters box, type the characters that you see in the Match the characters in the picture box. If you cannot read the characters in the picture, follow these steps: 

 Internet Explorer 6

a. Click the speaker symbol next to the characters to open a new window for an audio HIP validation challenge. You may have to enable pop-up windows. To enable pop-up windows, follow these steps: 
1. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
2. Click the Privacy tab. 
3. Under Pop-up Blocker, clear the Block pop-ups check box, and then click OK.

b. Click Play Audio, and then listen as the file plays. 
c. Type the numbers that you hear in the Numbers you hear box. You can replay the audio file if you want. 
d. Click Continue.

 Internet Explorer 7 
a. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
b. Click the Privacy tab. 
c. Clear the Block pop-up windows check box. 
d. Click OK. 

4. After you have completed the HIP validation challenge, you should go back to the Privacy tab, click the Block pop-up windows check box, and then click OK.


----------



## redjen (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you both for your suggestions.

However, I've tried removing and re-establishing my hotmail account in MS Outlook, doesn't work. 

Re your suggestion, Krash, I don't see a characters box when I sign into Hotmail?

I was wondering if it was a problem with Hotmail, but I can't find any kind of contact info on their website.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats wierd. In that case, since this is a paid account , contact MSN regarding this and they should be able to help. Make sure that you tell them that it doesnt work with Outlook and Outlook Express. I cant seem be to able to think of any other suggestions for the same reason.


----------



## In_Outlook_Hell (Aug 31, 2007)

I've had the same problem recently. Paid account, tried suggestions, nothing works.

MS website says change settings in IE7. Don't sse how this ties into Outlook. I have 2 hotmail accounts and one sends/receives without problems the other will only receive.

If anyone comes up with an answer, let me know. Seems this is a problem that has just recently come up when using Outlook 2003.


----------



## drumguy1 (Aug 17, 2007)

In_Outlook_Hell said:


> I've had the same problem recently. Paid account, tried suggestions, nothing works.
> 
> MS website says change settings in IE7. Don't sse how this ties into Outlook. I have 2 hotmail accounts and one sends/receives without problems the other will only receive.
> 
> If anyone comes up with an answer, let me know. Seems this is a problem that has just recently come up when using Outlook 2003.


Is it saying something about the Programs in your Internet Options under the Tools menu item in IE7? Take a look at that. Maybe your email program selection is incorrect. Longshot, but that is one area in IE that the email program is addressed.


----------

